# billige handschuhe



## 525Rainer (5. Dezember 2005)

hallo servus,

ich habe handschuhverschleiss. 
bis jetzt hab ich 3 paar handschuhe verschlissen. 
es dauert nicht mehr lange, dann hab ich 100 euro ausgegeben und 4 paar löchrige handschuhe die man für nix mehr brauchen kann ausser zum einheizen.

was fahrt ihr für handschuhe? ich bin schon am überlegen mir aus nem arbeitskleidungsversand so sortiererhandschuhe zum preis von 1.99 kaufen soll. ich hatte die mal und die waren zum arbeiten nicht übel. 

eine schaufel ist evtl. auch nix anderes als ein breiter lenker aus holz?

also die 22euro dinger vom jan, hochpreisige fox und so 20 euro noname hab ich bis jetzt. gibts was billigeres? verschleissen tun sie alle.


----------



## isah (5. Dezember 2005)

hornhaut. 

(kein witz speziell wennns nicht zu heiß ist find ichs besser ohne.. probiers einfach mal 2 wochen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> hornhaut.
> 
> (kein witz speziell wennns nicht zu heiß ist find ichs besser ohne.. probiers einfach mal 2 wochen)




Alter, das könnte ich nicht. Ich würde jedes mal abrutschen wenn meine Hände anfangen zu schwitzen. 

 @Rainer 

Es gibt bei Leuten die regelmäßig fahren echt keine Handschuhe die ewig halten vorallem nicht beim Trial. Ich kann dir nur raten die Handschuhe etwas zu flicken, so mach ich das. Ansonsten wird man ja arm wie du schon sagtest.


----------



## tinitram (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
als ich das letzte mal beim fahrradladen meines vertrauens vorbeigeschaut hab und mich bei den handschuhen sehr schwer getan habe, hat mich einer der monteure gefragt wofür ich die denn [berhaupt bräuchte. als ich mit 'trial' antwortete meinte der nur hämisch geh mal in den baumarkt...

Manchmal glaube ich das haette ich besser machen sollen - hab trotzdem 28,- da gelassen, und die teile werden immer duenner.

Also entweder wirklich im baumarkt suchen oder auf die harte tour (hornhaut), alles was ich bisher kenne haelt kein halbes jahr


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Dezember 2005)

also ich weiss nicht, was ihr alle habt?? ich fahre auch schon immer ohne handschuhe....ausser im winter, aber da nur wegen der kälte....und man gewöhnt sich dran, ohne zu fahren und im sommer ist es auch kein problem, finde ich. nach jeder aktion einfach mal schnell die hände an der hose abgetrocknet und weiter gehts.   

Jan


----------



## trialsrider (5. Dezember 2005)

Oakley Factory Pilot halten bis jetzt bei mir quasi!
Meine sind mir nur etwas zu klein....deshalb an einigen stellen aufgerissen.
Aber wenn man drankommt und in der richtigen größe sind die sehr geil und 
echt stabil. Aber halt sau teuer. Werde denen mal sagen sie sollen
se mir nochma in meiner größe schicken. Also ich kann die empfehlen.

 
gruß
martin


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

ich fahre schon seit 4 Jahren meine Hebo-Handschuhe. Mittlerweile sind die an den Fingerkuppen löchrig, weil ich rausgewachsen bin. Aber sonst sind die noch absolut top. Und ich musste desöfteren im Gelände mein Moped reparieren.

Ich habe mir jetzt ein aktuelles Paar bestellt, samt Hose und Shirt. Klar sind die mit 36  schon etwas teuer, aber ich bin absolut begeistert von der Verarbeitung und der Passform.

Ich werde sie in FFM dabei haben. Dann könnt ihr sie ja mal probieren.

MFG


----------



## Scr4t (5. Dezember 2005)

ich weiss nicht was ihr habt?? 

Richtige Trialhandschuhe müssen löcher haben...

Ohne Löcher sehen die doch Kaputt aus oder??


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Dezember 2005)

hmm was seid ihr für Handschuverschleisser
 die fox incline halten bei mir schon gut ein halbes Jahr und kosten so 20
Und wenn sie irgendwo aufreissen fahr ich sie weiter oder näh es


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2005)

also gibts keine billighandschuhe? so 5 euro dinger die ihr empfehlen könnt? nur teure die bei manchen länger halten?
ich benutz die handschuhe in zukunft auch für parcour und da is der verschleiss noch viel extremer. werd definitiv keine 36 euro mehr für handschuhe ausgeben. mal sehn.

wie flickt ihr ausgedünnte fingerkuppen?????? so kleine flicken rein oder zunähn und entsprechend die finger kürzen?  das einzige was ich mir da vorstellen kann ist klebeband drüber.

meine hände bestehen berufsbedingt zu 50% aus hornhaut und 50% aus rissiger ausgetrockneter haut. und die hornhaut ist ja das was wehtut.  ohne handschuhe geht gar nicht.
schon gar nicht bei den akutellen temperaturen. oder habt ihr heizgriffe? bremshebelheizung?


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> also gibts keine billighandschuhe? so 5 euro dinger die ihr empfehlen könnt? nur teure die bei manchen länger halten?
> ich benutz die handschuhe in zukunft auch für parcour und da is der verschleiss noch viel extremer. werd definitiv keine 36 euro mehr für handschuhe ausgeben. mal sehn.
> 
> wie flickt ihr ausgedünnte fingerkuppen?????? so kleine flicken rein oder zunähn und entsprechend die finger kürzen?  das einzige was ich mir da vorstellen kann ist klebeband drüber.
> ...




also ich fahr mit 5oder 6 aldi habdschuhe und die halten schon 1jahr lang ohne löcher und ohne probleme!

aber das mit den heizgriffen und der bremshebelheizung! wäre garnicht so schlecht!![/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (6. Dezember 2005)

die Fox Sidewinder






sind meines erachtens sehr gut. DIe halten bei mir schon 5 Jahre...okok... ich bin  3-4 Jahre nicht getrialt ^^ 
Und bis auf zwei Löcher auf dem Handballen halten die super, obwohl meine finger jetzt etwas länger sind als damals. 

Und bei BigBoySports bekommst du die für 25+6 Versand, hmm k31 sind auch nicht wenig....
ABer die haben da noch par andere Handschuhe im Angebot, vllt findest ja was...


----------



## ringo667 (6. Dezember 2005)

Die Sidewinder habe ich auch schon fast 1 1/2 Jahre.

An der Handinnenfläche machen sich noch so gut wie keine Abnutzungserscheinungen bemerkbar, allerdings sind schon die ein oder anderen Nähte aufgegangen und im Sommer sind se etwas zu dick finde ich.

Ansonnsten Super haltbar, nur für den nächsten Sommer werde ich wohl ein paar dünnere kaufen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (6. Dezember 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> nach jeder aktion einfach mal schnell die hände an der hose abgetrocknet und weiter gehts.
> 
> Jan




und was machst du auf nem Wettkampf oder wenn mal nicht nur eine Aktion anliegt sondern mehrere hintereinander??? jedesmal Hände abtrocknen???


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Dezember 2005)

hab handschuhe von B.O.C. für 14

die halten. 

die stinken nur wi esau. muß die mal wieder waschen   
zu anfang bin ich auch ohne handschuhe gefahren. aber jetzt find ich das nen total komisches gefühl...der lenker kommt mir dann immer so dünn und rutschig vor


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. Dezember 2005)

ich hab vor drei jahren handschuhe von motiva bei ebay für eur 12,- ersteigert. und erst jetzt trennt am mittelfinger eine der außen liegenden nähte auf.


----------



## elhefe (6. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> also gibts keine billighandschuhe? so 5 euro dinger die ihr empfehlen könnt? nur teure die bei manchen länger halten?
> ich benutz die handschuhe in zukunft auch für parcour und da is der verschleiss noch viel extremer. werd definitiv keine 36 euro mehr für handschuhe ausgeben. mal sehn.
> 
> ...




Wie sieht es denn mit solchen Montagehandschuhen aus? Ich hab das mal probiert, und trotz dieser gummierten Grifffläche ist der Gripp nicht so doll






2,30 Euro das Paar, gibt´s in 10er Packen

hier http://www.trenka.co.at/katalog/navMain/ST1-1141-6.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver Phoenix (6. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Aldi zwei paar Handschuhe gekauft, die haben 5 gekostet. Sind richtig gemütlich die Dinger und scheinen auch recht robust zu sein.


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2005)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im Aldi zwei paar Handschuhe gekauft, die haben 5 gekostet. Sind richtig gemütlich die Dinger und scheinen auch recht robust zu sein.




 Ne trialerin!!!!   
Fotos!!!!! Was für Unterwäsche habt ihr 
beim fahren an???


----------



## elhefe (6. Dezember 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Ne trialerin!!!!
> Fotos!!!!! Was für Unterwäsche habt ihr
> beim fahren an???




Bestimmt dieselbe wie wir - nämlich keine


----------



## Silver Phoenix (6. Dezember 2005)

Na ihr weicht vom thema ab......aber nun gut, ich trage meistens Miederunterwäsche, also geht meine Unterhose vom Knie bis unter den Busen....macht zusätzlich noch einen schönen flachen Bauch


----------



## biketrialer (6. Dezember 2005)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr weicht vom thema ab......aber nun gut, ich trage meistens Miederunterwäsche, also geht meine Unterhose vom Knie bis unter den Busen....macht zusätzlich noch einen schönen flachen Bauch



jawoll richtig so, gibs den prollos!  
toto


----------



## Schevron (6. Dezember 2005)

also ich bin die vorgänger von den abgebildeten fox sidewinder gefahren. Kann die nur bedingt empfehlen. Haben keine durchgehende handinnenfläche - daher Blasengefahr.

Welche ich empfehlen kann sind die roten "Trial Sport" Handschuhe vom Lorenz. Kosten glaub 18 wenn ich mich recht erinnere und halten prima. man sieht es ihnen zwar nicht an, aber da wird nix labberig und scheuert auch bisher nix durch.
Fahr die jetzt seit der DM in Schatthausen, mittleres bis häufiges Trainingsaufkommen und auch schon des öfteren mit abgestützt beim fallen usw  - halten prima
aber anscheinend drauf achten das es die mit dem roten handgelenks gummizug sind. die blauen gehen beim sebo reihenweise drauf


----------



## elhefe (6. Dezember 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> jawoll richtig so, gibs den prollos!
> toto




Da fühle ich mich jetzt mal nicht mit angesprochen   .

@ Silver Phoenix

Sehr schlagfertig   

zum Thema:

Es wird wohl keine Handschuhe geben, die ewig halten. Vielleicht ist da günstiger, Handschuhe zu wählen, die während sie noch heil sin, möglichst großen Komfort für den Träger bieten.

Die besten Handschuhe von denen, die ich benutzt habe, waren welche von Pearl Izumi (kann leider nicht genau sagen, welche). Die haben auch über ein Jahr gehalten, obwohl ich das vom äußeren Erscheinungsbild nicht erwartet hätte.


----------



## trialsrider (6. Dezember 2005)

Silver Phoenix schrieb:
			
		

> Na ihr weicht vom thema ab......aber nun gut, ich trage meistens Miederunterwäsche, also geht meine Unterhose vom Knie bis unter den Busen....macht zusätzlich noch einen schönen flachen Bauch



FOTOS FOTOS FOTOS FOTOS FOTOS!!!!   

Und den flachen Bauch wirst du als Trialerin ja wohl
auch ohne enge Hose haben oder?   

Ok wieder zum Thema: fahrt doch freihändig!


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit solchen Montagehandschuhen aus? Ich hab das mal probiert, und trotz dieser gummierten Grifffläche ist der Gripp nicht so doll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die taugen nix weil die so strickbasis sind. das material ist zu locker und reibt. der handschuh hat zwar grip aber die hand im handschuh nicht. schon probiert.

ich hatte diese mal zum hobbyschrauben:






die sind schön enganliegend weil dehnbar wie ne feinstumphose und es waren die einzigen handschuhe die ich jemals hatte bei denen man noch gefühl zum schrauben hatte. ich check die bei der nächsten bestellung mal aus. die haben noch so wildleder innenhandmodelle aber da ist das problem dass der körper stoffbasis ist und nicht sehr dehnbar und enganliegend ist. die sind zu weit geschnitten.

@silbervogel   --  zwei paar gleich und nur 5 euro und halten/taugen tun sie auch. das lass ich mir eingehn! aber bei aldi und tschibo gibts jetzt nur winterhandschuhe.


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

mann mann mann, ihr seit ja ganz schön auf der Pirsch!    

Ich hatte die schonmal zum Arbeiten an und denke, dass sich die zum Trialen bestimmt auch eigenen würden. Ich werde die mir mal auf der Arbeit bestellen.

Snickers Handschuhe 

Kosten ca. 16  Pro Paar.

P.S. Die Baumwollhandschuhen mit den blauen Noppen gibts bei uns für 1  das Paar.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2005)

diese hier?






_Wahre Arbeitsleistung. Dieser Handschuh schützt und unterstützt  und sichert dabei einen kompromisslos guten Griff auch an glatten Oberflächen. So macht Arbeit Spaß.

In alle vier Richtungen dehnbares Nylon sorgt für maximalen Komfort und volle Bewegungsfreiheit. Die Handflächen sind mit Chamude® verstärkt, um einen unschlagbar guten Griff auch an glatten Oberflächen zu ermöglichen. Perfekt für Frachtguthandling, Lagerarbeit und Distribution geeignet, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen._

hört sich gut an, aber: zu teuer! ideal wäre ein dehnbarer handschuh dessen fingerinnenseiten mit cordura verstärkt sind. das hält was aus.


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Dezember 2005)

der schaut gut aus. wenn die was taugen könnt ich sogar mit 15 euro leben. aber nochmal fox für über 30 euro, vergiss es!


----------



## Scr4t (6. Dezember 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

>



was sind das für welche und how much?

wobei ich doch lieber bei meinen mit löcher bleibe, die sind wenigstens atmungsaktiv und alle par Monate Handschuhe wechseln, nur weil sie par löcher haben?!?!


----------



## KermitB4 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

das sind dieselben handschuhe nur mit Reflex-Streifen und in Warn-Orange. Diese werden von Autobahnmeistereien und Straßenbauämtern getragen.

MFG


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (11. Dezember 2005)

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit den try all handschuhen? hat die mal einer benutzt? taugen die was? sind ja auch nich ganz billig die teile...


----------



## isah (11. Dezember 2005)

kannst du in den gulli kicken.. lösen sich sofort auf, haben bei mir 2-3 monate gehalten, dann konnte ich auch nix mehr nähen. dann doch lieber fox..

//EDIT:

weiss jemand wo der unterschied zwischen fox girls und normalen fox handschuhen ist?

http://www1.hibike.de/katalog/deuts...ler_D-F_Fox_Racing_Girls-Wear_Handschuhe.html


----------



## Xmut Zadar (11. Dezember 2005)

an denen hast du 2 wochen freude und dann lösen sie sich langsam in wohlgefallen auf.


----------



## Hellspawn (14. Dezember 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du in den gulli kicken.. lösen sich sofort auf, haben bei mir 2-3 monate gehalten, dann konnte ich auch nix mehr nähen. dann doch lieber fox..
> 
> //EDIT:
> 
> ...



Die Girls sind schmäler geschnitten und haben ander Farben.


----------



## isah (15. Dezember 2005)

thx, hab ich auch germerkt.. sind sehr eng und gibts mindestens in unserem shop nur in mini-größen. Ich hab jetzt andere geholt.

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

